# Can anyone explain these numbers to me?



## jneilvindy (Dec 22, 2016)

here is a ride completed Monday May 29th at 2:17pm.

5.50 payout
base 0.94
distance 5.03 x 0.5625
time 15:37 x 0.1125

rider paid 11.33

Uber 3.98 service fee
Uber 1.85 booking fee

Uber made 5.83 
I made 5.50

I drive in Indianapolis Indiana

Uber Indianapolis fare rates

base 1.25
booking 1.85
minute .15
mile .75
minimum charge 4.85
cancellation fee 5.00

What the heck is going on with the base, minutes and mileage rates of 0.94, 0.1125 and 0.5625?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber keeps 25%


----------



## jneilvindy (Dec 22, 2016)

Got it!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jneilvindy said:


> Got it!


Uber has it also . . .


----------



## Ice Blue (May 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Uber keeps 25%


More than that . See what the customer is paying !!!


----------



## Ice Blue (May 22, 2017)

ALTERNATIVE MATH!!!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber has put it in black and white that they're gonna start overcharging the passengers and keeping a chunk of it all.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Uber has put it in black and white that they're gonna start overcharging the passengers and keeping a chunk of it all.


It's not overcharging the customers people. Customers still are under paying unless it's a 3+ surge.

We're the ones getting scewed by not getting a fair cut. Not the pax.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They lowered the price for their 'labor' to basically untenable.
Then they raised the rates / overcharge their passengers on a whim based on some algorithm.
Fair?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You think pax pay too much?
I'm all for charging them as much as possible. Just give me my cut!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They should pay more (maybe 25-50% more) and drivers should get that appropriate cut as well.
These quests and boosts and games need to stop.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's not overcharging the customers people. Customers still are under paying unless it's a 3+ surge.
> 
> We're the ones getting scewed by not getting a fair cut. Not the pax.


For what uber's providing they are taking too much money.

I'm paying the cab company $66 a night. I get a car for 12 hours, commercial insurance, as many dispatch fares as a want, the FULL meter amount beyond gas and tolls...

Compared to the 40% (this is probobly the average now right?) uber is taking... 40% of what i bring in a week is $400

So if i was doing uber full time *And making as much in revenue* (theoretically i'ts never going to happen in the real world)

It would be $400 to uber, for commercial insurance and their cut of the trips... in my car...

Or i can drive four 12 hour shifts in a taxi, not put 100 miles on my car, and pay the cab company $264


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> For what uber's providing they are taking too much money.
> 
> I'm paying the cab company $66 a night. I get a car for 12 hours, commercial insurance, as many dispatch fares as a want, the FULL meter amount beyond gas and tolls...
> 
> ...


Damn you troll! Those are great numbers.
But few markets can someone make a decent living in a taxi, as you do. You happen to be in a great market for a taxi.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Damn you troll! Those are great numbers.
> But few markets can someone make a decent living in a taxi, as you do. You happen to be in a great market for a taxi.


And one of the worst for uber...

funny how that works...

There's a few companies here that will do a weekly lease of a taxi (including insurance) for as little as $400 a week.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> And one of the worst for uber...
> 
> funny how that works...
> 
> .


I dont understand how they decided to make Orlando pay so low. You have tourist there from all over the world year round. They have pockets full of money that they plan on spending.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Uber has put it in black and white that they're gonna start overcharging the passengers and keeping a chunk of it all.


Yup. Any overage between what the passenger paid and what Uber pays you for time and miles gets shoved into "service fee" as extra profit for Uber.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jneilvindy said:


> here is a ride completed Monday May 29th at 2:17pm.
> 
> 5.50 payout
> base 0.94
> ...


You're being paid 75% of what the rider pays, excluding the booking fee, which Uber keeps all of.

Or that's what it should be, check the math.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> You're being paid 75% of what the rider pays, excluding the booking fee, which Uber keeps all of.
> 
> Or that's what it should be, check the math.


Not anymore...

Now your paid the local per mile per minute fee, and uber makes something up for their rate, based on voodoo magic or something, then pockets the difference.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey Mears Troll, anyone in the taxi industry gonna make a stink about this sneaky Uber charging a customer one fare and paying drivers based on another fare? It seems to be illegal practice and the regulators should be all over Uber on this...


----------



## Spock B (May 14, 2017)

In the example above Uber should have pulled a service fee of $1.83. Instead they took $3.98 from the rider. What this additional amount is, Uber does not say but if you were like me then you were forced to accept a changed agreement recently whereby Uber changed the definition of the Service fee to include "additional taxes and surcharges". In New Orleans we have a minimum fare of $4.00, however the closest service fee I have seen Uber get to this is $1.02. Only in some fares greater than the minimum have I seen the correct service fee. I have been tracking this since it started. I am in a predominantly tourist locale but I have determined that the service fee being charged the rider appears to be based upon where they live and not the area they are using Uber. I have seen where a rider from Australia was only charged 69 cents and in one case a rider from India was credited $2.14. In other cases such as yours I have seen riders charged more. To me this looks as if Uber is using fees from some areas to subsidize their operations in other areas. It looks like only local riders exceeding the minimum fare appear to be calculated correctly.

The real question then becomes "What is being shown on our 1099"? According to the latest addendum we are paying the service fee to Uber from our earnings therefore these higher fees become higher incomes shown on our 1099-K. In the meantime Uber provides no breakdown of the service fee or how it is calculated or what is being charged. I have also not seen any ability on the rider app to provide a breakdown of their charges. Only the total paid.

By the way have you also noticed that you can no longer download or otherwise print your fare details unless you do a screen print?

So take heart and know that it is not only the Drivers being screwed but Riders as well. Why do you think a lot of executives including the President have resigned. It is certainly not just from a lack of financial accountability but when the President states "his leadership approach is inconsistent with what he saw happening at Uber" then one must wonder at the lack of ethical standards as well.


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

I drove a rider 30 miles one way yesterday and all I made was 24 dollars the rider paid 36 dollars...all of a sudden I'm starting to feel like a horse's ass....


----------

